# New Vortech MP10 vs. old MP20



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I am considering replacing my old, noisy, MP20 with a new MP10 Quiet Drive. The powerhead is the noisiest thing on the tank!

I'm not worried about the difference in flow as I have a closed loop and 4 returns, so 425GPH won't be a big deal....however.....the MP10 is smaller in diameter and I am concerned it will be a more focused flow and not as much of a "wall", with nice undertow, that the MP20 gives me.

I can't justify paying for an MP40 and it's overkill for my tank with the flow I already have.

Anyone had a chance to compare? Does anyone have the new quiet drive? is it "really" that quiet?

Thanks


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a MP40QD and its dead silent. Love it


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Sweet. Thank Paul. That's what I needed to hear.

Just still not sure if the smaller diameter of the MP10QD will be a negative.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have an MP40 and a Gyre 150. I will be replacing the MP40 for another Gyre. If you haven't looked at the Gyre you should check it out. Best flow available IMO, talk about a wall of water!!!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks, but I don't need that much flow as I am running a closed loop and just supplementing and I won't have anything that needs the electrical cord to go into the tank, which means the cord hanging over the side. It's a euro-braced peninsula and I have gone to great lengths to make it a clean looking set up.

Also, I understand there is a hum from them, making them noisier than the new quiet drives. I am doing this to eliminate all possible noise.

Cheers


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, the MP10QD was going to be a more focused stream and I really didn't want that, so.....

I bought the new MP40QD. Just set it up and HOLY S$!T! It's dead quiet, WAY more powerful, the flow seems wider and the flow reaches right to the end of the 5 foot tank at only 30%! The only noise I hear now is the cooling fan , and that is nominal.

I'm quite impressed with how they improved the whole powerhead. So happy with it. Cheers!


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Matt, when you want to sell the MP20, you know my number


----------

